# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Still Alive.. tf2 style!

## Hellgawd

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZhMWuTzyII&feature=related]YouTube - Still aBonk[/ame] 
PURE ROFLS.

----------


## Opirity1

what the F?

----------


## мιяаgє

Umm, I halped find the epix.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I dont think its as funny as he claims I watched it about 4 minutes ago.

----------


## Hellgawd

Sorreh, I laughed.

----------


## Billy

Interesting, to say the least.

----------

